# كل عام وأنتم بخير 2013 -منتديات الكنيسة-



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنة والكل بخير *
*باقي علي منتصف الليل وسنة جديدة 5 ساعات و31 دقيقة وشوية ثواني -كحسب توقيت منزلي- :t13:*
*وكحسب توقيت المنتدي حوالي 4 ساعات 30 دقيقة*
*والسنة دية مش أي سنة ... دية 2013 :yahoo:*





​

*ودية أول سنة ... منذ عام 1987 تيجي الأرقام كلها مختلفة يعني من 26 سنة وديماً الأرقام فيها تشابه *
*وكفاية أنها 13 *
*وللناس ال فاكرة أن رقم 13 ده نحس أبسلوتلي :t33: ده رقم بركة والنعمة ... وكفاية أني بحبه أنا *​ 

*ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ*
*وطبعاً ولمعظم سكان الشرق الأوسط بيتألموا من سنين *
*كل سنة بتيجي أسوأ من ال قبلها *
*كل سنة هدية بطعم الدم والحزن ... تفجيرات ... وتصفية برشاشات ... وثورات ... وأنتخابات مزورة ... وهلم جره *
*وكله بينام ليله وفي قلبه أمل أنه يصحي الصبح ويكون لسه عايش وبخير *​ 
*ولكن ... وبرغم كل هذا ... وبرغم كل هذا السواد*
*أدعوكم بمحبة ... لتشاركونا بأمنياتكم للسنة الجديدة ... العامة منها والخاصة *
*تعالوا نشارك ... ونتمني ... ونصلي *
*ال نفسه يصلي ... من أجل .... ما يتمناه أي كان ... فليصلي*
*ال عايز يتمني بس ... يتمني ... وأنا عن نفسي هدعيله :smil12:*
*قول طموحاتك ... أهدافك ... أحلامك ... خطتك لسنة جديدة فضلها ساعات وتهل علينا *
*وربنا يستر يعني ... وعلي رأي باسم يوسف*
*أحنا هنا ... ولا بنخاف من أبو سماعيل ولا عجول ابو سماعيل ولا عريان ولا شاطر ولا حتي المرسي  *
*أبوس إيدكم سبونا نعيد :t33:*​ 
*وكل سنة وأنتوا طيبين*
*شارك ... وأحشد :dance:*​​​


----------



## Desert Rose (31 ديسمبر 2012)

انت اخدت الفكرة من على لسانى :t33: انا كنت عايزة فعلا اعمل موضوع زى كده 
موضوع جميل واحنا محتاجينه فى يوم تاريخى زى ده واحنا بنستقبل سنة فيها رقم 13 بحاله :t33: مكانش ينفع to skip السنة ديه ونخليها 2014 على طول ؟ :t33::t33:

المهم مش مهم الارقام , المهم اننا معانا الرب يسوع مهما كان الرقم 
وانا شخصيا صلاتى الحالية لنفسى يعنى انى بقوله يارب خلينى اعرف مشيئتك ايه فى حياتى وخلينى اعرف اخد القرارات الصح فى الحاجات المصيرية اللى قدامى واحساسى بأن مجئ الرب يسوع قرب على الابواب خلانى احس انى نفسى فى قرب مجيئة اكون من الفعله القليلين اللى بيشتغلو فى كرمه لان زى ما انت شايف كل حاجة بتقول ان الحصاد كتير فعلا 

بالنسبة للعام اتمنى سلام وعزاء وفرح لكل الناس فى كل العالم ايا كان لونهم او دينهم او عرقهم 
واتمنى انها تكون سنة من غير دم ومأسى من اى نوع وفى اى مكان فى العالم


----------



## "خْرْيْسْتْوْفُوْرُوْسْ" (31 ديسمبر 2012)

"اتمني أن ربنا يعمدني بروحه القدس"​


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2012)

انا مش طالب حاجة لنفسي يارب
انا عاوز شقة للى هتجوزها 
وعاوز عربيه علشان متتشحططش معايا فى المواصلات 
وعاوز شغل علشان اقدر اصرف عليها منه 
اما ليا انا بقى 

عاوز عروسه ههههههههه


----------



## النهيسى (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنه وأنتم طيبين
ربنا يعمل الخير لينا جميعا
ويكون عام جديد وعيد سعيد للكل
ولتكن مشيئته المباركه فى أسعادنا دائما


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*باقي 2 ساعة و11 دقيقة*​


----------



## اليعازر (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين ..وكل واحد ينول اللي ببالوا...


على فكره..باقي 3 ساعات وخمس دقايق..

طبعاً بتوقيت بيروت.:t33:


----------



## johna&jesus (31 ديسمبر 2012)

_ان ياتى اليوم الذى اشق فيه قميصى قدامك (عدو الخير)  واشاور  لك على قلبى واقول 
 لقد ماتت شهوتى _

_ johna 			_​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *باقي 2 ساعة و11 دقيقة*​



*عندنا فاضل 3 ساعات*


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لا تهمنا ارقام ولا صدف ولا ماضي.. لنا ثقة في إلهنا الحي إنه قادر ان يغير الأوضاع ويقلب الموازين ويُجري الخير في وسط شرور هذا العالم.

أنعم علينا يا رب بسنة جديدة يسود فيها سلامك في العالم أجمع... بارك يا رب هذا العالم وأعطه ان ينظر محبتك او أن يعمل بها.. إستعملنا يا رب لتحقيق هدفك ولتغيير هذا العالم للأفضل..


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2012)

باقي 4 ساعات


----------



## oesi no (31 ديسمبر 2012)

3 ساعات  حسب التوقيت المحلى لمدينة القاهرة
وعلى المقيمين خارجها ربط الاحذية


----------



## بايبل333 (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*يارب مش عايز غير حاجة واحدة بس وأنت عارفها 
أنك تكون راضى على طوال العمر 
لا أسعى فى حياتى غير هذا الآمر 


وعلى العموم يا كفرة كل سنة وانتم كفرة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا رب 
اتمني يجي اليوم اللي محدش يكره حد 
ولا يضطهد حد 
الناس كلها تكون عايشن في سلام 
*​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *يا رب
> اتمني يجي اليوم اللي محدش يكره حد
> ولا يضطهد حد
> الناس كلها تكون عايشن في سلام
> *​



إنت ناوى تروح السماء السنة دي و لا إيه ؟؟هههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*كل سنه وكلنا بخير وفي نعمه رب المجد يسوع المسيح
كل سنه وكلنا ايمان وثقه في عمل السيد المسيح فينا
يارب سنه جميله وسعيده علي الجميع كلها فرح وخير وحب
وسنه تتحقق فيها الاستقرار والخير لمصر وسوريا وكل بلاد العالم
وشخصيا أتمني دخول قفص الزوجيه ع خير​*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*I have 10 hours left .....I'm at work now! Happy New Year Everyone*


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنه وانت طيب يا امير 

دايما مميز فى مواضيعك 

يارب اجعلها سنه خير على الجميع 

وكل واحد نفسه فى حاجه ربنا يحققهاله 

ويارب سنه سعيده على مصر  وشعب مصر الطيب 

ويبعد ناس ملهمش لازمه عنها  
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*أتمنى إن ربنا يعديها على خير

ما فياش حيل أتحمل مفاجآت سيئة*


----------



## zezza (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*باقى ساعتين بالظبط 
بتمنى خير لاهلى و كنيستى و لبلدى 
يطول فى عمر بابا و ماما و اخويا و يديهم الصحة و تكون سنة بركة و فرحة كبيرة لقوبهم و ليا طبعا 
*


----------



## My Rock (31 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]jTB84KTKodA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*ايييييييييه يعني السنة الجديده؟ ايه هيفرق يعني هي السنه القديمه كانت مدوقانا المش و السنه الجديده جاية بالفانيليا و الشوكولاته؟؟؟؟ ايه هيفرق او هيتغير في دنيتنا الله اعلم...مافيش كاه زي بعضه و اهي ايام و بنعشها و بس...لا اكثر ولا اقل ايام و بنعشها لحد ما نتكل...*

*يالا الصعب فات و الاصعب جاااااي و اتمني انه يهون...*

*كل سنه و انتوا طيبين و سلام ليكم*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو موضوع ( دردشة المنتدى 2013 )*
*مش مفتوح للأعضاء من أمثالى لية ؟؟؟؟؟*​


----------



## V mary (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*بتمني من كل قلبي ربنا يملي السنة الجاية من السعادة والأخبار الحلوة 
ويرفع شان المسيحين في كل المسكونة 
ويعم الخير والسلام اللي العالم بيفتقدة 
يارب اعطنا سلام ياملك السلام لبلادي وكل بلدان العالم 
وحن علينا برحمتك في العام الجديد واخرج من الجافي حلاوة 
وعوضنا عما اكله الجراد 
بشفاعة الست العدرا وجميع القديسين ​*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2012)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> *ايييييييييه يعني السنة الجديده؟ ايه هيفرق يعني هي السنه القديمه *​​​​



*القَصّّة مختلفة *
*مع شيفون على الأكتاف وبيمشى معاها كل الأكسسوارات*
*والميزة بقى انك تقدرى تلبسى معاها نفس الجزمة والشنطة بتاعة السنة اللى فاتت*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *هو موضوع ( دردشة المنتدى 2013 )*​
> 
> *مش مفتوح للأعضاء من أمثالى لية ؟؟؟؟؟*​


 
 علشان انت مميز يا عبود--- ابو عيون زاارقااا:dance:
 ههههههههههههههههههه  احلا من الاخضر هههههههههههههه
 و لا  يهمك هيسيبوه صدقنى و الحتى الى انت بتتكلم فيها هتلاقى الكل موجود فيها


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

بتمنى للكل سنه جديده سعيده و مجبه الرب تملاء الكل--
 بتمنى الرب يتولد فى قلوب الناس كلها--
و نتعلم انه هو صخرتنا-- هو سندنا الوحيد و فرحتنا--
 الرب يبارك الكل و يفرح الكل-- كل سنه و انتم كلكم طيبين


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

اتمنى ربنا يختارني اني اكون بنتو و مش يسيبني اضيع​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (31 ديسمبر 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> علشان انت مميز يا عبود--- ابو عيون زاارقااا:dance:
> ههههههههههههههههههه احلا من الاخضر هههههههههههههه
> و لا يهمك هيسيبوه صدقنى و الحتى الى انت بتتكلم فيها هتلاقى الكل موجود فيها


*بلا أخضر بلا أزرق بس بجد قفلت أوى مع بداية سنة جديدة*
*لا يعنينى القسم المخفى لأنه ببساطة مخفى*
*مش هنبص من خرم الباب يعنى *
*لكن عنوان زى دة وفوق وبيتكلم عن دردشة لسنة جديدة*
*هو اللى أستفزنى *
*لدرجة انى مسحت موضوع ترفيهى كنت محضره بمناسبة السنة الجديدة *
*عام سعيد عليكوا يا " خُضر "*​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 ديسمبر 2012)

لا مش هنقفل علشان الموضوع ده---
 -- اكيد مش عن قصد--
 افرح بالسنه الجديه و سيبك من الالوان 
 و نزل موضوع الترفيه-- الدنيا مش مستاهلا نفقل و نفتح ههههههههههههههه
 افتح يا عم افتح


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*علي توقيتي أنا باقي 3 دقائق *
*علي توقيت المنتدي فات 57 دقيقة *​


----------



## candy shop (31 ديسمبر 2012)

كل سنه والجميع بخير وسعاده 

ويارب سنه سعيده على الكل 

وعلى مصر 


​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *بلا أخضر بلا أزرق بس بجد قفلت أوى مع بداية سنة جديدة*
> *لا يعنينى القسم المخفى لأنه ببساطة مخفى*
> *مش هنبص من خرم الباب يعنى *
> *لكن عنوان زى دة وفوق وبيتكلم عن دردشة لسنة جديدة*
> ...



الدنيا طبقات حتى في العالم الوهمي ده
عادي عادي يا عبووود
كل سنه وانت طيييييييييييييييييييب وبخييير


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*WelcomE*
*2013*​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

سنه سعييده عليك يا امير ويارب تحقق كل اللي بتتمناه


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*حد ناوي يتمني حاجة *​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *عبود
> بالعقل ومن غير زعل
> عارف في كام عضو مبارك مش مسيحي
> صدقني هتبقي مدعكه وكل المشرفين مش هتلاحق
> *​



مش مسيحي ازاي
العضويه المباركه اول شروطها تكون مسيحي!!!!!


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 ديسمبر 2012)

Twin قال:


> *حد ناوي يتمني حاجة *​


بتمنى موضوعك مش يتقفل:t33:


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> بتمنى موضوعك مش يتقفل:t33:


*أكيد مش هيتقفل ... وعادي يعني *
*كل سنة وأنتوا طيبين *
*ومعلش يعني ... لو حد عايز يعلق علي حاجة أو يستفسر أو يوضح ... قضوها خاص والنبي*
*سنة جديدة علينا مش نقصين شد *​


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

​*All the Best For the NeW year 2013
Peace, joy, love, & more Money*


----------



## ABOTARBO (31 ديسمبر 2012)

انا صليت ولسه داخل الموضوع دلوقتى 

انا طلبت من ربنا انه يكون معايا فى السنة الجديدة وميخليش حاجة تشغلنى عنه 

آمين


----------



## Bent el Massih (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*بتمنى لكم سنه سعيده مليئه بالافراح والسلام والمحبه
بتمنى في السنه دي انو الرب يلمس قلب زوجي وعائلته وابويا وكل البعيدين عن الرب...آمين
بقي 12 دقيقه عندنا
كل سنه والجميع بخير​*


----------



## Twin (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*1*
*january*
*2013*

*ليس في فمي سوي القليل من الكلمات *










*يارب ... أرحمنا*
*وكن معنا*
*نحن شعبك وميراثك*
*تحنن كعادتك *
*علي أبنائك*
*ولتكن حياتنا لك وبك ومن أجل مجد أسمك*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (31 ديسمبر 2012)

*عام سعيد للجميع ...... اتمنى ان تتوهج كل القلوب بحب الرب يسوع .... وان تكون المسكونة وساكنيها للمسيح ..... اتمنى ان يعجل الرب برجوعة ...... كفانا غربة *


----------



## Eternal life (1 يناير 2013)

+ ...

2012 , كانت أسوء سنه بالنسبه لي 

كتير ماتو في سوريا وبلدان اخرى وزعلان ع الي بصير في عالمنا العربي

بتمنى في 2013 تتوقف الثورات والقتل وكل شيء يعود مثلما كان

بتمنى ازور كنيسه لو مره فحياتي واتعمد  بتمنى تنحل مشاكلي واجتمع مع احبابي مره اخرى

بتمنى اعضاء المنتدى يكونو كل سنه سعيدين وبصحة وسلامه ! 

كل سنه وانتو طيبين


----------



## Moez (1 يناير 2013)

كل سنة و أنتم طيبيين


----------



## واثقه فيك يارب (1 يناير 2013)

*كل سنة وكلنا بخير
ويارب تبقي سنة جميله علينا
وكل اللي مقدرش يحقق احلامة في 2012
ربنا يحققهاله في 2013 ياااارب

وفاات 3:31 ونص
من السنه الجديده 
هااانت فاضل شويه شهور علي شوية ايام
كلام فاضي يعني ^^
*


----------



## M a r i a m (1 يناير 2013)

كثيرا ممن احبهم يدعون لى بعام وردى قادم 

 لا تدعوا لى بعام وردى فقد تتناثر الزهور حولنا ولا نراها 
 ادعوا لى بتلك العيون المستنيره التى ترى وردا رغم الشوك القائم ​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يناير 2013)

اتمنى ان تحل مشكلتى واستطيع الذهاب الى الكنيسة واقراء الكتاب المقدس ومارس كل العبادات والطقوس المسيحية


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (1 يناير 2013)

*شخصيا لا أطلب من الله أن يعطيني شيئا، ولا أن يأخذ مني شيئا
كونه معي كفاية. شكرا للرب على كل شيء.

أطلب من أجل العالم أن تقّل فيه الأقنعة التي يختبيء خلفها الناس، أقنعة العنصرية والحسد والعقد النفسية، أقنعة التدّين الزائف عند المسيحيين والمسلمين والكل.

أطلب لبلداننا العربية أن يحل فيها السلام، في مصر، سوريا، لبنان، الأردن، العراق، السعودية وكل دول الخليج العربي، تونس، ليبيا، السودان، الصومال، المغرب وكل دول المغرب العربي، وطبعا فلسطين الحبيبة.

كل سنة وأنتم طيبين
Happy New Year
שנה טובה*


----------



## The Dragon Christian (1 يناير 2013)

كل سنه والجميع بخير 

وان شاء الله تكون سنه مليئه بالخير والبركه
انا متفائل بالسنه دي *3013*

لو جرحنا
وإنجرحنا
خلنا ننسنا
أو نتناسا
المهم نبدى سنة جديدة
والقلوب فيها متصافية


----------



## +إيرينى+ (2 يناير 2013)

The Dragon Christian قال:


> كل سنه والجميع بخير
> 
> وان شاء الله تكون سنه مليئه بالخير والبركه
> انا متفائل بالسنه دي *3013*
> ...



*إنت واخد بالك إنك كاتب 3013 مش 2013*


----------



## REDEMPTION (2 يناير 2013)

*كل سنة و انتوا طيبين ..

انا متفائل الحقيقة *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (2 يناير 2013)

REDEMPTION قال:


> *
> انا متفائل الحقيقة *



انا لا........


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2013)

+GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ قال:


> انا لا........


امممم زيى ههه
بس لية لا  برضة


----------



## Twin (2 يناير 2013)

*عدي يومين أهم ... حد حس بأي حاجة جديدة *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (2 يناير 2013)

Twin قال:


> *عدي يومين أهم ... حد حس بأي حاجة جديدة *​


*أنا ...*
*أشتريت ( أخيراً ) قماش بنطلونات صوف *
*بعد معاناة وتأجيل حوالى شهرين*
*بس على الله أروح أفصلهم الشتوية دى*
*قول يارب*
:t31:​


----------



## sha2awet 2alam (2 يناير 2013)

Twin قال:


> *عدي يومين أهم ... حد حس بأي حاجة جديدة *​



*اة حسيت انها مبقتش تفرق سينا من سونيا :smil16:*

*سنة سعيدة عليك يا امير *


----------



## تعيسة (4 يناير 2013)

كل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## grges monir (4 يناير 2013)

عيد ميلاد جديد على الكل يا رب


----------

